Ask HN: What's the best way for an engineer to pick up basic finance knowledge? - e7mac
======
mtmail
Do you mean personal finance like balancing your household account, or
professional finance like hedge funds or trading?

~~~
e7mac
Professional finance. Trying to understand what all the terms like hedge fund,
financial instruments etc. mean.

